# World's Thickest Book



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

http://kgan.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/videos/kgan_vid_4622.shtml


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Holy hell.  Imagine trying to lug that thing around.


----------



## alphahelix (Jan 25, 2011)

Yowza. I didn't even know you could bind a book that big...


----------



## Kelly Haven (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks like a paper slinky. Yikes!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Must be government literature.  Only they would have the idiocy to write such a thing.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

Reminds me of a couple Medical School text books I once studied from... ~shudder~


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looked at the link, the blog, and such.  That's actually pretty fascinating.

I wonder if they'll make a Kindle version?  I sure wouldn't want to lug around that thing.  I just don't expect that page 8,247 is as good a poem as page 1.


----------

